Why don’t business leaders consider good coder for management? - nailuj27
======
iamNumber4
Skills can be learned and honed. I have had several managers who have only
managed that are terrible managers.

Based on that, the problem is a value add proposition. The really good coders
might add more value as really good coders. Transitioning that person to a
position of manager, might be negative value as there will be impact as a
really good programmer will have to be replaced, and then trained to be a
manager.

If you really want to transition to management from any previous role, go get
outside training, add degrees or certifications to your resume. Apply for the
next management position, or jump ship to a new company hiring in as a
manager.

It can also give you some leverage in upcoming reviews after being passed over
for management roles for a raise to make compensation on par as if you were
doing a manager position. Where as if you are more valuable as a developer you
should be compensated for the job you are doing, but don’t want to be doing.

I would also stress to, for anyone regardless of role to also negotiate for a
severance package so that your cheaper to keep than to be let go. Start it low
at a month or two of salary. Try for it lue of a next raise or a smaller raise
plus severance when offered future raises. If you do get a severance package
(in writing) make sure each future review you negotiate more months of pay in
the severance. Also only accept the severance if it does not specify exit
terms, so any exit from the organization you are compensated regardless.

~~~
nailuj27
Thanks for your response. We grew to the point where we needed someone to take
over a role of management. And someone who isn’t that good at coding that’s
getting the role. It’s interesting, I’m the one who still clearing most code
reviews or designing hard projects. I’ll definitely keep in mind the severance
packages negotiations if I go to a bigger company.

~~~
iamNumber4
Also try to get your severance in months of pay and not hard dollar amounts if
you can. Severance is a win win, as the business doesn’t have to pay you now
and has no impact on the current bottom line. So at the surface there is no
impact to throwing you a bone if they let you go. where I gets fun is when you
rack up 6-8 months, as then they have to make you happy, or their paying you
and a new employee (your replacement) for the terms of severance.

Having it in months, then it is based on current rate pay on exit, so if you
get significant future raises even more pain for them on exit.

------
peteypao
Because they're two separate skills. Being good at development doesn't mean
you're good at management.

------
bediger4000
I think this is a great question, and it has some precedent in other
professions. Non-lawyers are not allowed to supervise a lawyer's work in law,
as I understand it. There's always complications dealing with the law.

When I worked in aerospace, there were various assertions about structural
engineers getting into management over more specialized engineers because of
their "whole vehicle" orientation or some such.

------
asutekku
Because honestly, most coders are really bad at management. They are two
completely different skill sets.

------
nailuj27
If you have done it, could share how? Were you 80% coding 20% managing?

~~~
iamNumber4
Right now I’m managing a team of 10, and still find the time to do some
coding. Any more than 10 I need to charge members to be team leaders to take
burden off when I know it is too much,

If you manage through stewardship, explain tasks and expectations, trust your
report will make the right decisions. Then it’s mostly monitor allowing people
good at their jobs to do their job. Then constant conversations individually,
stand ups are great, but one on one as well every day.

I still find time to take ease to put down tasks. However most of my time is
designing and grooming tasks, directing traffic, and unblocking my development
team.

The job of a manager is to get out of the teams way, and to stay on top of
roadblocks to keep all the lanes open. I also take responsiblity for watching
out for process/workflow improvements to always keep improving, faster,
better, less effort as that means more work done in less time and resource
strain.

------
vectorEQ
same reason they don't consider plumbers for management.

